# IFAA/NFAA World titles who's going?



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

The USA is holding the WFAC 2014
The next WFAC after is 2016 Wagga Wagga, New South Wales, Australia.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm registered for the IFAA already! And got my hotel room early.

Will look forward to Australia too. I went there in a previous year (long time ago!).


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

was that the 2006 wfac?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Nope, I didn't make it in 2006, was longer ago. 

Maybe not even the same site.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

To those of us from the United States who will be attending the IFAA at Yankton this July ...

A couple things I remember from previous IFAA World Field shoots are:

The attendees from other countries show up in nice matching team uniforms
People like to bring something to trade with visitors from other countries

I found Wal-Mart has several designs of USA t-shirts new in stock (probably because of both Flag Day and Independence Day coming up). These are even MADE IN USA!

So I stocked up on a BUNCH of them to wear at the tournament, and will probably trade them to some of the other archers at the event. I still treasure my New Zealand shirts from many years ago!


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

What exactly is the IFAA world championship?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

International Field Archery Association, there will be shooters from all over the World in Yankton. Last time there was a shoot like this there were over 13 nations in Yankton, it was the World Bowhunting Champioships ( I believe it was called this ).


----------



## Steve B (Sep 6, 2002)

Have'nt replied here for a long time, but there are a few from Australia coming over to enjoy the archery, hope to see some you there and make your aquaintence if we haven't met before :darkbeer:


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

sharkred7 said:


> What exactly is the IFAA world championship?


Similar in format to our (United States) NFAA Outdoor Championship.

You'll shoot five days, two rounds of Field, two rounds of Hunter, and one Animal Round. MUST SHOOT ALL FIVE DAYS.

There are some small shooting / scoring differences, so important to download and read the IFAA rulebook.

For example, the birdie / bunny shots (35' walkup or 11 yards) are shot with each archer using a 2x2 block of faces and shooting in a "Z" pattern (instead of our column of 4)

The arrow must CUT the line for higher score, not just touch the line

And the Animal round does not use the spot in the middle of the kill (NO visible spot).

Lots of fun, and you'll get to meet people from lots of other countries (Australia, New Zealand, England, Germany, France ...)

If you are in Yankton for the NFAA National anyway, why not stay another week and enjoy it. Or at least stay a couple days and see it.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

at least 4-6 from Canada going


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

FiFi said:


> at least 4-6 from Canada going


Oh, I'm sorry I forgot to mention Canada in the list of countries above. You are probably closer to Yankton than I am!


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

about a 13hr drive for us, others in the Province could a few days drive


----------



## RaitOts (May 21, 2014)

Estonians also checking in for WFAC 2014.
Will meet You all in Yankton


----------



## Rusty Kiwi (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll be going to Australia but not the US as much as i would like to


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll be at Yankton for NFAA Field=registered & lodging already booked. Master Senior BHFS


----------



## JHeuvel (Nov 6, 2003)

wa-prez said:


> Nope, I didn't make it in 2006, was longer ago.
> 
> Maybe not even the same site.


2006 was in Hervey Bay Queensland. It was a lot of fun but the course left a little to be desired.


----------

